# Lost paddle on Filter Plant.



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

Bump, maybe someone found the paddle with the water so low over the weekend.


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

bump


----------



## denalijb (Aug 18, 2004)

If it was one of the blue and black ones, I saw some kids take one home from a distance 3 weeks ago. In that situation, I don't think you'll get it back.


----------

